

Be with your thoughts more often - martinrue
http://martinrue.com/posts/14/be-with-your-thoughts-more-often

======
asdafa
I couldn't agree more with this.

I'm lucky enough to live in an area that has sub-optimal cell reception, there
is no 3g in a ~200 meter radius from my place, only 2g. It used to annoy me
but then I got used to it and when I leave home I just let my mind wander and
by the time I get 3g coverage again I'm too deep in my stream of thought to
feel the need to check my phone.

That 20 minutes walk to the office each morning with myself is amazing, I can
focus on the blockers I found the day before at work and more often than not,
find solutions or at least work arounds, since it's essentially a distraction-
free environment.

------
mintykeen
I get my best ideas when I'm unplugged from the usual daily distractions.
Anyone with kids nowadays has to make sure to unplug the whole family and
truly engage too. We make some of the best memories that way.

------
iwasphone
It's pleasing to me that writers like OP shed light on the folly of the
personal productivity and efficiency arms race. Reminds me of the adage:
"Don't just do something, sit there!"

------
hackerpolicy
I think too much, and do too little, and don't even own a cellphone.

